# form Action php Variablen übergeben



## anfeanger83 (12. Februar 2007)

wie übergebe ich Variablen über Form Action an eine andere Seite Richtig?

<form method="POST" action="suchen.php?name=<?php $name ?>&id=<?php $id? >">


so bekomme ich ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## Flex (12. Februar 2007)

```
<form method="POST" action="suchen.php?name=<?php echo $name; ?>&id=<?php echo $id; ?>">
```

Den Befehl [phpf]echo[/phpf] sollte man dafür verwenden.

Weiterhin war dein Abschlusszeichen nicht korrekt, es ist "?>" und nicht "? >".


----------



## blackhawkblade (12. Februar 2007)

was heisst an eine andre Seite?
hast du ne Session laufen?
Wenn ja würde ich es über Session Variablen machen


----------



## TimN (12. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht meint er auch das hier:

index.html

```
...
 
<form action="script.php?seite=1" method="POST">
Name: <input type="text" name="name"><br>
<input type="submit" value="Senden">
</form>
...
```
 
script.php

```
<?php
 
echo "Name: " . $_POST['name']
        . "seite: " . $_POST['seite'];
?>
```


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Die Variablen die im action stehen, werden per $_GET übergeben und nicht per $_POST.
Wenn sie unbedingt per $_POST übergeben werden sollen, dann setze sie einfach in ein Hidden-Feld.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

